# Karneval-Angeln in Zeeland (Bruinisse-Aquadelta)



## wrasor (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, fahre ich nächsten Mittwoch bis einschließlich montag nach Holland, besser gesagt nach Bruinisse in den Ferienpark Aquadelta.
Der Ferienpark liegt ja nahe (bzw. direkt) am grevelinger meer.
Ich habe jetzt schon so einiges gelesen darüber. Eigentlich wollte ich auf Hecht in den kleinen Flüssen/Seen der Umgebung gehen (falls ich solche finde). Das kann ich mir aber aufgrund der aktuellen Wetter Situation vermutlich sparen, da ja bestimmt alles zugefroren sein wird oder?
Nun da ich mich absolut nicht so mit meeres angeln und sowas auskenn könnt ihr mir vll helfen was ich so an sachen brauche, vll. sogar wo eine gute stelle ist ? 
würde mich über jegliche info freuen 
mfg wrasor


----------



## porscher (3. September 2012)

*AW: Karneval-Angeln in Zeeland (Bruinisse-Aquadelta)*

war jemand vor ort?


----------



## yellowred (15. April 2014)

*AW: Karneval-Angeln in Zeeland (Bruinisse-Aquadelta)*

Bin am Osterwochenende auch dort. Gibt es Erfahrungen zum Angeln im Aquadelta?


----------

